# Advice on new anxious dog



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello

So if you don't know I bought a second dog home on Saturday. She is a German Spitz, nearly 2 and she is spayed.

Obviously she is very anxious at the whole new change - panting heavily and drinking lots.

Yesterday she attacked Io twice, nothing tooooo major but it was a shock for me as its all new and I instantly grabbed Io in the first time as didn't know what to do. This happened once when Asta was on the bed, Io jumped up and she went for her and secondly Asta was under the bed, Io walked past and she tried to get her again ( but didn't make contact). As adviced, I took them both out for a walk together where they were both fine. 

I have now stopped Asta from going on both the bed and the sofa and am encouraging her to sleep on her dog bed - which she does, as I don't want any guarding to happen.

For the time being I have been keeping Asta attached to me so I can keep at eye on her. She has been growling if Io gets too near and threatening to attack, so if this happens I can quickly walk away to deescalate. 

She is very much attached to me at the moment, she is quite wary of my partner and will bark at him if he appears suddenly but she hasnt shown any aggression towards him and will happily let him stroke her.

Today I bought a plug in diffuser and also have some adaptil spray to spray on her dog bed.

She has a crate that I have been putting her in, with a chew, to allow her to calm down and then I can spend some time with Io - though I have to be within eyesight or she will panic, but I am hoping to gradually build on not being within eyesight.

Obviously this is all normal behaviour - its a completely new change to her and its scary!

Just want to know if anyone has any advice - if I am doing things wrong / other things I can do. 

Some people said they didn't think it ideal having her attached to me but then I have spoken to others whom did do this and it worked very well.

Io is obviously finding the whole thing very strange as well - she just wants to play with Asta but this cannot happen at the moment - though on walk they're absolutely fine.

At night, Io sleeps in the bed with us and Asta sleeps in the kitchen ( the kitchen is next to our bedroom and we have a baby gate ) we have had no issues here.

I know its going to take a while for her to settle properly and then hopefully when shes less anxious things will be better between her and Io, I just want to make sure I am not doing anything wrong as I have never had two dogs before.

I think thats everything. 

Ooo! They're obviously both fed apart etc.

She is a very lovely girl - clearly nervous at the change, she will often lick her lips even if I play with her, but she is very much attached to me at the moment. She love a good belly rub and she is a very intelligent little lass.

Thank you 

ONE MORE THING  Last year she went to stay with her brother and other dogs ( collies ) for a few months when her owner was in hospital poorly. She also went with another dog she lived with. They didn't have any problems with her at all but then she was with another dog that she lived with so imagine this probably helped?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Honestly I think it's just a case of time.

I think you're doing fine atm, a house-line is a good idea.

Could you do some training where Io is on the other side of a gate and Click and treat Asta for looking?

You could then get closer and closer and also apply it to other situations (like bed or sofa etc).

I'm sure she'll start to settle soon, it must have been a bit of a shock for her, so hopefully the calmatives and your management will settle her down soon


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

don't forget to give Io quality 1-2-1 time with you too - the last thing you want/need to happen is for her to get stressed and resent the new dog stealing you away from her.

Angus is basically fine with Cuillin these days and they get on well most of the time (apart from when Cuillin plays too rough) but he really enjoys getting me all to himself sometimes - my mum took Cuillin for the afternoon on Saturday so I took Angus for a long puppy-free hike up the hills and he loved every minute of being the whole centre of my attention


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

I think I'm finding the whole situation just as stressful, got the new dog blues :lol:

Io is getting 1-2-1 time as well 

Today hasn't been too bad - she has shown aggressiveness towards Io quite a few times but as she is attached to me I can walk away.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Hello
> 
> So if you don't know I bought a second dog home on Saturday. She is a German Spitz, nearly 2 and she is spayed.
> 
> ...


So why do you have the new dog attached to you and what do you do or say to Io when she approaches you?

Have you thought that having her attached to you will make her resource guarding worse given that you have said she is so attached to you? Why should Io have to stay away your are her owner and it's her house? You are allowing the dog to guard you and if you chase Io away or stop her approaching you are teaching your new dog that growling works and she gets what she wants..

Did Io and the new dog get to meet before you brought her home? Did she go on the journey with you?

Again not picking but you did ignore me when I asked you before, if your breeder was ONLY getting rid of the dog because of ill health how can she then be planning a litter? Did you meet the dog in her own environment before you picked her up on a few occasions so you could gauge is this is unusual behaviour for her and not normal, did you see her with all the other dog in the house, because call me a cynic, if the breeder has multiple dogs why has she chose this one to rehome out of all the dogs she has?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So why do you have the new dog attached to you and what do you do or say to Io when she approaches you?
> 
> Have you thought that having her attached to you will make her resource guarding worse given that you have said she is so attached to you? Why should Io have to stay away your are her owner and it's her house? You are allowing the dog to guard you and if you chase Io away or stop her approaching you are teaching your new dog that growling works and she gets what she wants..
> 
> ...


Because at the moment she is unpredictable to roam the house as I can't risk Io getting all up in her face and then they have a fight. She isn't constantly attached to me and if Io gets to in her face I walk away, if she comes to see me then of course I don't walk away!

Io isn't staying away... I just walk away if she puts her face in Astas.. I don't walk away if she comes to see me!

She isn't guarding me... like I said she growls if Io gets in her face... she doesn't growl if Io comes to see me...

No they didn't meet before I bought her home and yes Io did come on the journey with me to her house. I don't see how meeting her before hand would have made too much difference as she still would have come to me home, to a new environment.

I did meet all the other dogs yes, I haven't a clue why she'd want another litter, not something I say I agree with.

When she originally bred Asta she never wanted to keep her but the girl who, was going to have her fell in love with her brother.. then she had ill health etc and she was still there. She was waiting for a suitable home to come along.

I may be stupid, I hold my hands up, I don't really care what people think of me BUT I have a dog whom who is currently nervous and I'm seeking advice..

They've just had a fun supervised play outside and now Io is snuggling on the sofa next to me and Asta is lying happily on the floor..









Sorry for major repeat of things and thanks for feedback.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hmm I'm not sure I would be attaching Asta to yourself. I had a thought of the risk of her beginning to resource guard you. I would rather just make sure to never leave them two unsupervised and maybe even have harnesses/ leads on both of them at home so if you can see that Io might be getting too much in Asta's face you could just pull her away. Maybe get some baby gates in the house so you could keep them in separate rooms whenever you can't be in the same room with both of them? I am just not a big fan of encouraging the new dog to follow you around and be near you all the time. You also said that if you're spending time with Io and Asta stays in her crate you must stay in her eyesight otherwise she gets panicky. 
I would definitely continue taking them out for walks together but also make sure to give plenty of 1-2-1 time for Io.
I personally wouldn't rely too much on the stories of her getting on well with other dogs that come from her breeder or family... At the end of the day she is the dog that got rehomed and if I would get a dog from a rescue or a private rehome I would always take any info with a pinch of salt.
Have you taken Asta to meet any other dogs to see how she is with strange dogs in general?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Hmm I'm not sure I would be attaching Asta to yourself. I had a thought of the risk of her beginning to resource guard you. I would rather just make sure to never leave them two unsupervised and maybe even have harnesses/ leads on both of them at home so if you can see that Io might be getting too much in Asta's face you could just pull her away. Maybe get some baby gates in the house so you could keep them in separate rooms whenever you can't be in the same room with both of them? I am just not a big fan of encouraging the new dog to follow you around and be near you all the time. You also said that if you're spending time with Io and Asta stays in her crate you must stay in her eyesight otherwise she gets panicky.
> I would definitely continue taking them out for walks together but also make sure to give plenty of 1-2-1 time for Io.
> I personally wouldn't rely too much on the stories of her getting on well with other dogs that come from her breeder or family... At the end of the day she is the dog that got rehomed and if I would get a dog from a rescue or a private rehome I would always take any info with a pinch of salt.
> Have you taken Asta to meet any other dogs to see how she is with strange dogs in general?


Hi - well when I say she is 'attached' to me, if you look at the above photo she is in a harness with a lead attached, so she isn't technically attached to me. I allow her to roam the house if I know where Io is i.e. with me.

I got a baby gate last night 

Oh yes, still giving Io plenty of 1-2-1 time, we had a lovely walk together this afternoon, just the two of us.

We went to a national trust place on Saturday - there were LOADS of dogs and I mean loads and she was absolutely fine, but yes I agree I am still cautious though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree that it's very early days, and as I can attest to, those first few weeks can be really hard! You know all the worries I've had with Cash & Ty! Cash has been a bit of a RG since I first bought him home, but over the months it's lessened and I'm so used to doing things how I do that it isn't even an issue these days. One thing I did when Cash would 'guard' something ( mainly space with him ) was to put HIM out in the hallway with the baby gate across to chill. He still gets regular time-outs from the older two still...is out there now infact! I can't comment on you tethering Asta to you as I've never tried that for that reason. 

Aside from that it sounds like you're managing well and aware of what's going on and both dog's feelings etc. I'm sure all will settle down once you get into a routine with everything


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

It sounds like you're handling things pretty well 

If Io has generally good doggy skills, and you continue to monitor interactions carefully, it will probably be okay in time.

We has sort of the opposite situation. Breez (resident dog) can be a royal bitch to newcomers. With Lunar, he was the one with great dog skills and other than a few "what the hell is her problem" quizzical looks, he pretty much ignored her bitchiness. Other dogs who have visited have had more stressy reactions to her, but still, it all works out eventually. 

Our job is to simply keep the pressure off, stress levels down, and manage space until everyone gets in to the groove of new dog in the house.

Tethering and/or keeping the new dog close to you is a good idea, just be careful to mix it up with other strategies so you don't get a guarding situation or an anxiety about you not being around situation (or both). So tethering mixed up with a quiet space for her to relax in, mixed up with loose in the house while Io is in a quiet space.... That sort of thing.

It can take anywhere from a few weeks, to several months for a new dog to totally settle in to the new home and for the resident dog to adjust to the change. It's normal to see a whole range of behaviors out of both the new dog and resident dog as they go through the transition. Just keep monitoring the situation and adjusting as needed. And don't forget to enjoy those moments when everything is working well


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys  they had a supervised play earlier in the garden, then they were okay in the house, then Asta went a little funny with Io so she's chilling at the moment in her safe area and I'm on bed with Io 

Asta is used to always having someone around her so she does need to get used to being on her own, well not entirely on her own but not as close contact. 

I am literally a few feet away on the bed and she's crying lots.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't offer much advice but I can tell you it might be slow but it gets easier. I'm still learning about Molly, she was 16 months when I bought her home a few months ago and she has many issues ,,,but I find with every improvement I feel loads better about things and it gives you a boost of positivity ....latest is that she can walk past a bag or whatever blowing in the street without freaking out now which she couldn't 2 weeks ago...so it's given me that exrta boost  Sounds like you're doing a good job it just takes time that's all...some more than others but the rewards are so worth it  I love looking at molly laying on my bed with Penny at night all curled up and snuggly together and I melt because she's never had that before and it's lovely


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How's she doing at night time?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> How's she doing at night time?


Absolutely fine from day 1 - sleeps all night and wakes up when Io does


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

They had another play at lunch in the garden and no growls since this morning  I think Io is beginning to realise not to stick her face in Astas.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My Yorkie doesn't like dogs sticking their face in hers and will grumble if they carry on. My other dog doesn't do that, so I'm sure that once Io stops it will settle down.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Today I bought a plug in diffuser


Not sure what that is meant to do, is it a air freshener?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

El Cid said:


> Not sure what that is meant to do, is it a air freshener?


Its a Pet Remedy Plug-in diffuser that emitts calming oils into the air


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Its a Pet Remedy Plug-in diffuser that emitts calming oils into the air


In my book that would be called snake oil, it will do nothing, dogs and people should breathe in clean air.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

El Cid said:


> In my book that would be called snake oil, it will do nothing, dogs and people should breathe in clean air.


For some people it works .... I've used a Feliway diffuser with my cats during stresfful periods & am sure it helped .... & even if it didn't it was less than £10 so worth a shot! 

Am glad things are going well with Asta again today. How's she managing when you go out?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

El Cid said:


> In my book that would be called snake oil, it will do nothing, dogs and people should breathe in clean air.


Have a read about it - you might be surprised - we have one plugged in our lounge and it does help to keep our GSP less stressed

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-behaviour-adaptil-dog-appeasing-pheromone-c-837_2


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Have a read about it - you might be surprised - we have one plugged in our lounge and it does help to keep our GSP less stressed


If it worked I would be even more worried; I would not want to breathe in "natural dog pheromone", it might calm me down too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> For some people it works .... I've used a Feliway diffuser with my cats during stresfful periods & am sure it helped .... & even if it didn't it was less than £10 so worth a shot!
> 
> Am glad things are going well with Asta again today. How's she managing when you go out?


She whimpers a lot, I've been going out a few times a day for short periods, I was hoping she wouldn't be too bad as Io is there but she's not quite attached to Io... Yet

She was quite unsettled this evening, made threatening moves towards Io again and went berzerk when Alex came home, but she's not done bad


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Asta has been alone in the kitchen now for nearly 15 minutes - no whimpering, and Io is with me in a different room


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Managed three days without a fight, Asta grabbed Io's tug toy and then Io walked over wanting to play and Asta jumped on her.

Astas previous owner only mentioned to me the other day that she can be a toy possessive, of which is failed to mention before.

I want a friend for Io that she can play with i.e. tug etc, so if I find out that she is very toy possessive then that will be an issue as I was not told this.

Shes gone into a bit of a meltdown atm, she won't settle, is chasing my cat and keeps growling at Io. So for now Io and the cat are in different rooms and Asta is with at the hope she'll settle and go to sleep


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it's natural from what you've described of her previous lifestyle etc that she might be a bit unsettled and 'issuey'. I still think it will likely calm down as the weeks go on and you all settle in to a new routine, but then again, it depends on what you want to handle and whether it's manageable etc. With Cash I swore that I wouldn't have another dog that I have to manage in certain circumstances, and seriously considered sending him back on more than a few occasions, but yet here we are and he wormed his way into my heart   Things are so much better these days, and even in the short space of these past few weeks when I was down about his harassment of Ty, putting more training into place etc is working wonders. You said Asta has no training behind her apart from sit? So that could be possibly making things more difficult too. Is she just snapping at Io, or wanting to full on get at her? Do you have a crate for Asta? I'd be inclined to separate her from the room when she's 'playing up', but in short bursts.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think it's natural from what you've described of her previous lifestyle etc that she might be a bit unsettled and 'issuey'. I still think it will likely calm down as the weeks go on and you all settle in to a new routine, but then again, it depends on what you want to handle and whether it's manageable etc. With Cash I swore that I wouldn't have another dog that I have to manage in certain circumstances, and seriously considered sending him back on more than a few occasions, but yet here we are and he wormed his way into my heart   Things are so much better these days, and even in the short space of these past few weeks when I was down about his harassment of Ty, putting more training into place etc is working wonders. You said Asta has no training behind her apart from sit? So that could be possibly making things more difficult too. Is she just snapping at Io, or wanting to full on get at her? Do you have a crate for Asta? I'd be inclined to separate her from the room when she's 'playing up', but in short bursts.


I'm hopeful it will calm down, but if it turns out that regardless of whether she has settled she has possessive issues over toys then that is a little frustrating as the breeder failed to mention this, I feel more for Io as she isn't possessive of anything and loves sharing but its early days so we shall see  Ideally I don't want a situation where I have to manage things as its unfair on Io IMO as she loves having a dog friend she can play with.

Asta has no training whatsoever, she doesn't even know sit but she is gradually learning Leave it currently.

She jumps on Io, on her back legs, teeth out, pawing in her face etc, Io will growl etc back but I call her off and she does but Asta has yet to learn.

I do have a crate yes - she is currently fast asleep at the moment, I've found when she hasn't slept in a few hours her anxiousness gets far worse as she goes into a overhyper state, so this means she does more start on the other animals.

She is clearly nervous though as if I call her over, sometimes instead of coming she will lie on her back in the submissive position.

She is a very sweet girl though, her head is just all over the place at the moment


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm hopeful it will calm down, but if it turns out that regardless of whether she has settled she has possessive issues over toys then that is a little frustrating as the breeder failed to mention this, I feel more for Io as she isn't possessive of anything and loves sharing but its early days so we shall see  Ideally I don't want a situation where I have to manage things as its unfair on Io IMO as she loves having a dog friend she can play with.
> 
> Asta has no training whatsoever, she doesn't even know sit but she is gradually learning Leave it currently.
> 
> ...


So she's launching herself at Io's back legs in an aggressive manner? Just asking, because I know Cash likes to chew/attempt to shake Ty's legs when he gets over excited  
Yes, lots of rest is very beneficial for anxious/'issuey' dogs IMO. My sister's dog actually has the nickname 'ratty batty' as if he's tired he's much more 'bratty' towards Ty.

You're doing everything you can. Is the breeder someone you could still go to for advice? If she was in a home with many other dogs she could well learnt to have become possessive over resources. It's a shame she seems so anxious. Did the breeder rehome any other adult dogs other than Asta?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

El Cid said:


> In my book [a plug-in diffuser for an inhaled calmative] would be called snake oil...


An author! - how nice.
Which book have U recently published, & where can we find it?


El Cid said:


> ... it will do nothing...


Have U ever used OTC calmatives? // I have, & heartily recommend them.

Here are some peer-reviewed journal articles to peruse:

_ *placebo-controlled investigation into the assessment of the effect of Dog Appeasing Pheromone (DAP) on anxiety related behaviour of problem dogs in the veterinary *
DS Mills, D Ramos, MG Estelles, C Hargrave - 
Applied animal behaviour , 2006 - Elsevier

The behaviour and emotional state of 15 dogs, known to be fearful of the veterinary clinic 
was evaluated during a standardised 5-min waiting room procedure and standardised 2-min 
consultation room procedure, prior to a sham clinical examination, in the presence of DAP ... _
Cited by 37 -- Related articles -- All 10 versions

_*Efficacy of dog appeasing pheromone in reducing stress and fear related behaviour in shelter dogs*
E Tod, D Brander, N Waran - Applied Animal Behaviour Science, 2005 - Elsevier
... tool for reducing the severity and occurrence of some behaviours commonly associated with
canine stress and ... Such factors may have had a bearing on the dog at the time of testing. Further
research is needed to investigate the potential value of DAP as a palliative therapy to ... _
Cited by 60 -- Related articles -- All 6 versions

_*Efficacy of dog-appeasing pheromone (DAP) for ameliorating separation-related behavioral signs in hospitalized dogs*
YM Kim, JK Lee, AM Abd El-aty, SH Hwang - The Canadian , 2010 - ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
... [PubMed]. 9. Pageat P, Gaultier E. Current research in canine and feline pheromones. ... A triple
blind placebo-controlled investigation into the assessment of the effect of Dog Appeasing
Pheromone (DAP) on anxiety related behaviour of problem dogs in the veterinary clinic. ..._
Cited by 15 -- Related articles -- All 13 versions

[CITATION] _*Effects of a synthetic dog appeasing pheromone (DAP) on behaviour problems during transport*
E Gaultier, P Pageat - Proceedings of the 4th International Behaviour Meeting , 2003 _
Cited by 11 -- Related articles

[CITATION] _*Current research in canine and feline pheromones*
P Pageat, E Gaultier - Veterinary Clinics of North America: Small Animal , 2003 - Elsevier
Cited by 108 -- Related articles - All 5 versions _

_*A placebo-controlled study to investigate the effect of Dog Appeasing Pheromone and other environmental and management factors on the reports of disturbance and *
K Taylor, DS Mills - Applied Animal Behaviour Science, 2007 - Elsevier
... Where puppies are going to homes with no other dogs, DAP may help to reduce the likelihood
of prolonged ... Owner characteristics and interactions and the prevalence of canine behaviour
problems. Appl. ... Part 3. Dog owners and decision making: how to predict their behaviour! ... _
Cited by 13 -- Related articles -- All 8 versions

_*Signs of travel-related problems in dogs and their response to treatment with dog-appeasing pheromone.*
EM Gandia, DS Mills - The Veterinary Record, 2006 - europepmc.org
... dogs and their response to treatment with a collar impregnated with dog-appeasing pheromone
(DAP) for six ... _
Cited by 21 -- Related articles -- All 5 versions


El Cid said:


> ... dogs and people should breathe in clean air.


Ah - so inhaling oxygen, carbon-dioxide & nitrogen is calming, then?...

How should an owner, trainer, foster-parent, dog-walker, vet, groomer, etc, help a dog who is obviously
very stressed & anxious? -- Mount a scuba-tank on the dog, & put a pressurized mask on her / his face? :huh:
.
.
.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> So she's launching herself at Io's back legs in an aggressive manner? Just asking, because I know Cash likes to chew/attempt to shake Ty's legs when he gets over excited
> Yes, lots of rest is very beneficial for anxious/'issuey' dogs IMO. My sister's dog actually has the nickname 'ratty batty' as if he's tired he's much more 'bratty' towards Ty.
> 
> You're doing everything you can. Is the breeder someone you could still go to for advice? If she was in a home with many other dogs she could well learnt to have become possessive over resources. It's a shame she seems so anxious. Did the breeder rehome any other adult dogs other than Asta?


Oh sorry I meant she goes on her back legs. Io actually tries to bite her back legs whrn they're playing but she does that with most dogs. 
Yes the breeder is very supportive - No she didn't. The other dogs she has are older and I know she wants to breed from them ( stupid I know given the circumstances ), Asta was the youngest and shes spayed.

They just had a play in the garden - well running around together like a bunch of loonies :ihih:

Ive ordered some Zylkene to see if that helps.

She just fallen asleep in the hallway, which is nice as usually she wants to be right near me.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine don't share toys either 

So they don't get them


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Mine don't share toys either
> 
> So they don't get them


Io shares everything so would be unfair on her, for now we will play tug when Asta isnt in the room, Io loves it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade used to have toys , they were picked up when Skyla arrived and never put back down. 

I can't say he misses them , we use them on walks as a high value reward sometimes but they're never down in the house.

I will however say it's odd that the owner didn't tell you that she resource guards. If I had to re home Blade for any reason it would be the first thing I told the new owner


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Roxy was a sh*t with toy when she came to live with us so I only played with Toby when she wasn't there. It took a while but eventually she learnt to wait her turn .... even if she wasn't happy about it!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My Io is just the perfect little angel  Isn't possessive, just pure perfect :lol: I just need to clone her really.

Yes its weird... and annoying.. will see how she gets on, she may be worse as shes nervous, but I don't really want a dog with baggage like that really.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Blade used to have toys , they were picked up when Skyla arrived and never put back down.
> 
> I can't say he misses them , we use them on walks as a high value reward sometimes but they're never down in the house.
> 
> *I will however say it's odd that the owner didn't tell you that she resource guards. If I had to re home Blade for any reason it would be the first thing I told the new owner*


I wonder if either the breeder didn't recognize the behaviour, or that is why she was selling Asta, and only Asta.....
I've heard from multi dog families before that the odd handbags or scrap is 'normal' so I mean it's possible the breeder didn't really think anything to the behaviour with so many dogs under her roof.



Cleo38 said:


> Roxy was a sh*t with toy when she came to live with us so I only played with Toby when she wasn't there. It took a while but eventually she learnt to wait her turn .... even if she wasn't happy about it!!!


Cash thankfully doesn't guard toys, but he is a s*** with them as you described Roxy. He just steals anything out of Missy & Ty's grasp and I now separate them from individual play and/or work on his 'wait' training. But your post gives me hope!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well i'll keep updated on how she goes.. worse case scenario she goes back to the breeder, I'd rather I didn't but Io is my number one priority. Its early days still.

I working on her shush command atm, when Alex comes home she doesn't shut up for about 5 minutes. She's not doing too bad when she knows foods on offer.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wonder if either the breeder didn't recognize the behaviour, or that is why she was selling Asta, and only Asta.....
> I've heard from multi dog families before that the odd handbags or scrap is 'normal' so I mean it's possible the breeder didn't really think anything to the behaviour with so many dogs under her roof.


I find that rather difficult to believe if she's been breeding / showing for years.

Sorry but I do.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Let's not turn this thread into a breeder bashing now


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a breeder bashing now


Certainly not my intention but make of it what you will


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wonder if either the breeder didn't recognize the behaviour, or that is why she was selling Asta, and only Asta.....
> I've heard from multi dog families before that the odd handbags or scrap is 'normal' so I* mean it's possible the breeder didn't really think anything to the behaviour with so many dogs under her roof*.
> 
> Cash thankfully doesn't guard toys, but he is a s*** with them as you described Roxy. He just steals anything out of Missy & Ty's grasp and I now separate them from individual play and/or work on his 'wait' training. But your post gives me hope!


I agree, some people just don't see it. I see alot of dogs displaying this type of behaviour & people just accept that that's 'how they are' & let them get on with it

I think to an extent you have to accept your dog but that's not to say you have to accept that sort of behaviour. Roxy will always think everything is hers, she should go first in anything, she should play with me rather than the other two, or the other two should play with her when she say so ...but she has learnt that's not how things work.

She will still try to guard me, or the sofa, or the bed & she's very subtle aout the signs but because I know she does this I don't let her. Now all it takes is an 'Excuse me Mrs' from me & a look & she knows I know what she's up to so she stops. No nastiness anymore, but she's sneaky & will try her luck.

When Archer had finally gotten big enough to get on the bed I saw her push him off then she quickly looked around to see if I had noticed!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Certainly not my intention but make of it what you will


I mean I just don't want the thread to go off topic


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Asta actually showed she wanted to engage in play this morning ( in the house ) but when Io came over astas anxieties took over and she told Io off. But that is a first though in the house.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been reading this with interest, but with not a lot of knowledge as I've no experience of introducing an adult dog into a doggy household.

What I can say is that even with a confident dog, it will take time for them to relax and get used to another dogs home.

I had my SIL's dog to stay a couple of times for six weeks. She knew my dogs and had stayed with them before, but only with her owners and only a few days. Now it was for a long time and on her own.
The two dogs I had then were very friendly to her and liked her, but it took a while before she settled. She couldn't understand the games my two played together. They tried to invite her to join in the games, but she wouldn't and would wander off or come and sit with me. This was a dog who was very confident in herself and was in a fairly familier place. Eventually she began to join in and although never became totally involved, would enjoy a spot of mouth wrestling with them.

I am sure Asta will come round, the signs are there all ready, but as she seems to be a bit nervous, it will take time. Once she gets used to Io and understands what is required, then the pressure will be off her and she will relax.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks 

I spoke with the lady whom had Asta last year for a few months as her owner was in hospital. She said that Asta was anxious at first but she soon got there and was bundles of fun. This lady also has her brother Mani, two german spitz kleins and about 3 collies I believe.

With her currently its not letting her get too excited as it make her more anxious.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> My Io is just the perfect little angel  Isn't possessive, just pure perfect :lol: I just need to clone her really.
> 
> Yes its weird... and annoying.. will see how she gets on, she may be worse as shes nervous, but I don't really want a dog with baggage like that really.


This would be my worry if I ever was in a position to take in another dog.

Jack is so laid back (even submissive) and is absolutely no trouble at all. He is indeed the preverbal "angel" too, IMO 

I would hate to put him in a situation where he was unhappy or his quiet, easy life was severely disrupted. (Mine too, to a degree, if I'm honest 

It's hard to know how two dogs will *really* relate in a home environment, until you actually put them together - no matter how hard you research/analyse.

I hope, with Asta, that it is all related to her being unsettled and that she will soon learn there is no need for her to be anxious around Io or in your home, and harmony is restored


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> This would be my worry if I ever was in a position to take in another dog.
> 
> Jack is so laid back (even submissive) and is absolutely no trouble at all. He is indeed the preverbal "angel" too, IMO
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Io is so laid back, so has a cheeky side but have no issues with her generally.

I am hopeful that Asta is only showing this behaviour as she is very nervous at the sudden changes - but will see how we get on over the coming months.

The last thing I want is Io having to tread carefully with regards to something because she'd be at risk of upsetting Asta.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That's how I feel I let Ty's life become  Makes me feel guilty all the time, because he's never been comfortable around Cash, and Yes, sometimes appears as if he's walking on egg shells.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's how I feel I let Ty's life become  Makes me feel guilty all the time, because he's never been comfortable around Cash, and Yes, sometimes appears as if he's walking on egg shells.


Cash is still very young though - I'm sure once his teens have been and gone he will be more settled 

The last thing I want for Io is a dog that is quite possessive of things. I know this can be managed as I know people who do manage it but ideally I wouldn't want to be in that situation anyways to manage it. When I visit my parents, they have a 5 year old lab bitch, her and Io get on superb, they share everything, never any spats, love to play etc... this is ideally how I want Asta and Io to be together.

As Asta has no training, at the moment I am teaching her commands that would benefit me and the other pets more than anything - which are leave it, watch me and shush. Are guarding instincts are certainly there with sudden noises and currently i keep getting woken up every night from Asta barking when Alex goes to bed ( he goes to bed later than me)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's how I feel I let Ty's life become  Makes me feel guilty all the time, because he's never been comfortable around Cash, and Yes, sometimes appears as if he's walking on egg shells.


Hindsight is a wonderful thing 

It's always a gamble - but it probably works out well, more than not - just takes a bit of time.

Nothing will stop you feeling guilty, but remember that your intentions were good!


----------

